# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تَفْسِيرُ: إِنَّ بَطْشَ رَبِّكَ لَشَدِيدٌ

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


تَفْسِيرُ: إِنَّ بَطْشَ رَبِّكَ لَشَدِيدٌ


قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: إِنَّ بَطْشَ رَبِّكَ لَشَدِيدٌ ( 12 ) سورة البروج

وَقَوْلُهُ : ( إِنَّ بَطْشَ رَبِّكَ لَشَدِيدٌ  ) يَقُولُ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ لِنَبِيِّهِ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : إِنَّ بَطْشَ رَبِّكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ لِمَنْ بَطَشَ  بِهِ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ ، وَهُوَ انْتِقَامُهُ مِمَّنِ انْتَقَمَ مِنْهُ  لَشَدِيدٌ ، وَهُوَ تَحْذِيرٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِقَوْمِ رَسُولِهِ مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، أَنْ يُحِلَّ بِهِمْ مِنْ عَذَابِهِ  وَنِقْمَتِهِ ، نَظِيرَ الَّذِي حَلَّ بِأَصْحَابِ الْأُخْدُودِ عَلَى  كُفْرِهِمْ بِهِ ، وَتَكْذِيبِهِمْ رَسُولَهُ ، وَفِتْنَتِهِمُ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ مِنْهُمْ .


الإمام أبوجعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري رحمه الله تعالى
تفسير الطبري


والله أعلم


..

*فهرس "شرح أسماء الله الحُسنى"*
*  إِنِّي إِذَا مَاحَدَثٌ أَلَمَّا *     أَقُولُ يَااللَّهُمَّ*
*  يَااللَّهُمَّا*
* ⤣⤲⤲⤲⤲⤲⤤*

----------

